# Modd For The Trumark S9fo



## dgsanchezmunoz1989 (Jan 12, 2012)

Heej,

Here is the modification for the handle of the trumark S9F0. It does not have a ammunition dispencer anymore, but it shoots great. I thought I would share it with you!

Greetings


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very unique, I like that your finger extends like a trigger!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

this is great!! i have this trumark that i'm bore with it at the moment, and i never use the ammo dispenser anyway, so......


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's strange, I'm in the process of doing the exact same thing... let alone the classic and "ringshot posted yesterday..uncanny... great minds think alike I guess....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh and bloody good job...


----------



## dgsanchezmunoz1989 (Jan 12, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Oh and bloody good job...


Haha thanks a lot! It took some time but the result is there I love your work by the way!

Greetings

Dennis


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

nice, I think I might try that.
P.S what kind of wood is that


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i was gonna remove the handle off a barnett strike 9 and try to put on a trumark s9fork


----------



## dgsanchezmunoz1989 (Jan 12, 2012)

DarthjonesofAzeroth said:


> nice, I think I might try that.
> P.S what kind of wood is that


The wood is called *massaranduba*. Its really tough wood! It ruined the blade of my jigg-saw But will probably last for a very long time


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

dgsanchezmunoz1989 said:


> nice, I think I might try that.
> P.S what kind of wood is that


The wood is called *massaranduba*. Its really tough wood! It ruined the blade of my jigg-saw But will probably last for a very long time
[/quote]
cool i'll try it couple weeks when i can get a second trumark


----------



## CSA (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice - How do you have the two halves fastened together ?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That. Looks. GOOD!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That mod. would be great for a S9 with the forks pointed forward for flats also. -- Tex


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Outstanding !


----------

